# Back door method?



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I remeber something about having your block/ or pumphead machined. But can someone explain the mechanics of it for me? Anyone running this with a piston pump?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 8 2005, 08:03 PM~3779186
> *I remeber something about having your block/ or pumphead machined. But can someone explain the mechanics of it for me? Anyone running this with a piston pump?
> *


I NEVER HEARD OF THAT TERM FOR A PISTON PUMP......MAYBE ASS FUCKIN OR STEALIN SHIT :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I saw somebody try one with a Piston pump. :0


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

yea what u gotta do is shut off the lights so ur woman cant see that grin on ur face and sneak it to the door, then, when she asks what ur doing.... ram it right in there.... trust me, i dun it a couple times :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

umm..i think it when u drill and tap the pressure side of the pump head and get some fittings and run them from the side of the head to the return port...creating both the return and pressure as both pressure and the return goes to the tank plug


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Sep 8 2005, 07:23 PM~3779385
> *umm..i think it when u drill and tap the pressure side of the pump head and get some fittings and run them from the side of the head to the return port...creating both the return and pressure as both pressure and the return goes to the tank plug
> *


i think my way is better :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Sep 8 2005, 09:23 PM~3779385
> *umm..i think it when u drill and tap the pressure side of the pump head and get some fittings and run them from the side of the head to the return port...creating both the return and pressure as both pressure and the return goes to the tank plug
> *


I see. but wouldn't you have to Y off both ports to the hose?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 8 2005, 09:26 PM~3779408
> *I see. but wouldn't you have to Y off both ports to the hose?
> *


or a x block


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't see to many people useing that method anymore.......more for 3/8 pumps and wanna hop.....but since the 1 inch ports came along no need to backdoor a pump anymore


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 8 2005, 09:06 PM~3779211
> *I saw somebody try one with a Piston pump.  :0
> *


what was the result?

Only reason I ask, is becuase, I'm looking to experiment, and try some new things for the hell of it. My neighbor is a CNC programmer and has promised me he'd machine anything I want for free. So I thought about trying it out


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 8 2005, 09:31 PM~3779445
> *I don't see to many people useing that method anymore.......more for 3/8 pumps and wanna hop.....but since the 1 inch ports came along no need to backdoor a pump anymore
> *


OIC


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 8 2005, 10:33 PM~3779463
> *what was the result?
> 
> Only reason I ask, is becuase, I'm looking to experiment, and try some new things for the hell of it. My neighbor is a CNC programmer and has promised me he'd machine anything I want for free. So I thought about trying it out
> *


have him machine you a full scale replica of yourself out of naval bronze and put that shit in the yard. if it's free, why not.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 8 2005, 08:33 PM~3779463
> *what was the result?
> 
> Only reason I ask, is becuase, I'm looking to experiment, and try some new things for the hell of it. My neighbor is a CNC programmer and has promised me he'd machine anything I want for free. So I thought about trying it out
> *


O.K I SHOULDN'T POST THIS BUT IF YOU CAN FIGURE IT OUT ....CALL ME AND I'LL LET U KNOW IF UR RITE


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 8 2005, 09:36 PM~3779499
> *have him machine you a full scale replica of yourself out of naval bronze and put that shit in the yard.  if it's free, why not.
> *


or better yet, just my dick, and I'll sell em as oil coolers :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Wha, yeah!
C'mon, yeah
Yeah, c'mon, yeah
Yeah, c'mon
Oh, yeah, ma
Yeah, I'm a back door man
I'm a back door man
The men don't know
But the little girl understand
Hey, all you people that tryin' to sleep
I'm out to make it with my midnight dream, yeah
'Cause I'm a back door man
The men don't know
But the little girls understand
All right, yeah
You men eat your dinner
Eat your pork and beans
I eat more chicken
Than any man ever seen, yeah, yeah
I'm a back door man, wha
The men don't know
But the little girls understand
Well, I'm a back door man
I'm a back door man
Whoa, baby, I'm a back door man
The men don't know
But the little girls understand


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 09:38 PM~3779526
> *O.K I SHOULDN'T POST THIS BUT IF YOU CAN FIGURE IT OUT ....CALL ME AND I'LL LET U KNOW IF UR RITE
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 8 2005, 09:39 PM~3779537
> *Wha, yeah!
> C'mon, yeah
> Yeah, c'mon, yeah
> ...



 :dunno: Dunno whats worse.......those lyrics, or the fact that you just recited them


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 8 2005, 10:38 PM~3779530
> *or better yet, just my dick, and I'll sell em as oil coolers :uh:
> *


oil coolers for minerature cars?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

got an idea make a regular pump work first them experiment


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 8 2005, 10:41 PM~3779556
> *  :dunno:  Dunno whats worse.......those lyrics, or the fact that you just recited them
> *


its a great song.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

like these


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 8 2005, 09:45 PM~3779595
> *got an idea make a regular pump work first them experiment
> *


I could out-hop you w/ a stock 3/8th CCE pump at 36 volts :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

not this again... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 8 2005, 07:50 PM~3779650
> *I could out-hop you w/ a stock 3/8th CCE pump at 36 volts :biggrin:
> *


you gotta have a car to put a pump in :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 8 2005, 09:53 PM~3779679
> *you gotta have a car to put a pump in :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)




----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Doe is that how you had those pumps setup? I remember looking the set-up now in Dans car, and wondering about the two checks coming from both ports


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 9 2005, 01:28 AM~3779428
> *or a x block
> *


i dont see why you would need a y or x block .... the pressure should be the same on the front and back side since it's still of the same pump head ...right?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 07:38 PM~3779526
> *O.K I SHOULDN'T POST THIS BUT IF YOU CAN FIGURE IT OUT ....CALL ME AND I'LL LET U KNOW IF UR RITE
> *


Ok, my question for you is, is it even really worth the trouble? If you used a large gear, would it make it snap up like a double pumper? PM me please. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN+Sep 8 2005, 07:07 PM~3779223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Sep 8 2005, 11:01 PM~3780529
> *Ok, my question for you is, is it even really worth the trouble? If you used a large gear, would it make it snap up like a double pumper? PM me please. :biggrin:
> *


NO..NOT EVEN CLOSE....THIS WAY YOU CAN USE A SMALLER GEAR ,TO CREATE MORE PRESSURE.....IT ALL ABOUT THE VOLUME..(HINT: WORLD RECORD HOLDER TRUCK)


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Im glad your on top of it Blacc Magic cuz you are a bacc door pro!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 10:48 PM~3780725
> *NO..NOT EVEN CLOSE....THIS WAY YOU CAN USE A SMALLER GEAR ,TO CREATE MORE PRESSURE.....IT ALL ABOUT THE VOLUME..(HINT: WORLD RECORD HOLDER TRUCK)
> *


Ahh...


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah Ron loves showing his backdoor to his customers :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Sep 9 2005, 01:02 AM~3781130
> *Im glad your on top of it Blacc Magic cuz you are a bacc door pro!! :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

i built the pumps that were in big does old caddy wanna know how to do it???? :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 9 2005, 11:04 AM~3783071
> *i built the pumps that were in big does old caddy wanna know how to do it???? :biggrin:
> *



So you are the one who backdoored RON???


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: o.k [attachmentid=271218] mr. funny guy........lol


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Sep 8 2005, 09:07 PM~3779223
> *yea what u gotta do is shut off the lights so ur woman cant see that grin on ur face and sneak it to the door, then, when she asks what ur doing.... ram it right in there.... trust me, i dun it a couple times :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 08:38 PM~3779526
> *O.K I SHOULDN'T POST THIS BUT IF YOU CAN FIGURE IT OUT ....CALL ME AND I'LL LET U KNOW IF UR RITE
> *




WTF thats alot of pluming :biggrin:


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 07:38 PM~3779526
> *O.K I SHOULDN'T POST THIS BUT IF YOU CAN FIGURE IT OUT ....CALL ME AND I'LL LET U KNOW IF UR RITE
> *


that setup there looks like a rats nest :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 8 2005, 10:57 PM~3779718
> *Doe is that how you had those pumps setup? I remember looking the set-up now in Dans car, and wondering about the two checks coming from both ports
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Like Caranto said he is the man.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 11:48 PM~3780725
> *NO..NOT EVEN CLOSE....THIS WAY YOU CAN USE A SMALLER GEAR ,TO CREATE MORE PRESSURE.....IT ALL ABOUT THE VOLUME..(HINT: WORLD RECORD HOLDER TRUCK)
> *


 Shortys Hydrualics?


----------



## nebraska_kid (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Sep 9 2005, 03:15 PM~3784231
> *WTF thats alot of pluming :biggrin:
> *


must gotta be a certifide plumber fo it


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

THE TEXAS RANGER. ITS A BRAIN TEASER FOR SURE BUT I COULDN'T SEE WHAT WAY THE CHECKS WERE GOING WHEN I SAW IT, THEY COULD BE GUTTED OUT ALSO.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 07:38 PM~3779526
> *O.K I SHOULDN'T POST THIS BUT IF YOU CAN FIGURE IT OUT ....CALL ME AND I'LL LET U KNOW IF UR RITE
> *


ONE THING I REMEMBER WHEN I TALKED TO SHORTY AT THE SHOP IS THAT HE GOES THROUGH A LOT OF FRONT CYLINDERS, NOW ALL THOSE HOSES HE GOT (I THINK)ARE CAUSING A HIGH PRESSURE ACCUMULATION OF FLUID, AND IF HE CUTS THE CYLINDER SHFT TO GET MORE OF A PRESSURE SPIKE AND A SNAP THEN I CAN SEE WHY CYLINDERS DONT LAST,BLAST!!!!!!


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nebraska_kid_@Sep 10 2005, 08:20 AM~3787508
> *must gotta be  a certifide plumber fo it
> *


got damm back from the dead huh???


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

this stuff was us3d when the head were steel fenner style,and when the marzzochis 9's were the biggest. tru if you really want to do this PM me.


----------



## nebraska_kid (Apr 11, 2004)

kinda  been doin alot of work on the lac for vegas... but with these gas prices, im leavin it


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nebraska_kid_@Sep 13 2005, 05:01 PM~3807821
> *kinda   been doin alot of work on the lac for vegas... but with these gas prices, im leavin it
> *


dat sux...


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Sep 14 2005, 07:29 AM~3811880
> *dat sux...
> *


it dont sux he's scared :biggrin: just an excuse uffin: hes scared he'll get sick after he sees all the air yours get and then he wont hit the switch, shit he may even :barf: . but thats ok leave kneebraska kiddy alone some have it aand some dont! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nebraska_kid (Apr 11, 2004)

bad fester, no bone :wave:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey rememember this is the back door method...so who wants the bone :biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 07:38 PM~3779526
> *O.K I SHOULDN'T POST THIS BUT IF YOU CAN FIGURE IT OUT ....CALL ME AND I'LL LET U KNOW IF UR RITE
> *


i know iknow your selonoid shoudnt be on the wheel well!


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 07:38 PM~3779526
> *O.K I SHOULDN'T POST THIS BUT IF YOU CAN FIGURE IT OUT ....CALL ME AND I'LL LET U KNOW IF UR RITE
> *


I figured it out whats the prize


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Nov 27 2005, 07:33 PM~4287195
> *I figured it out whats the prize
> *


the prize is a pm to tbone explaining wtf is goin on in that pic


----------



## CandyLac (Aug 19, 2003)

i heard the 45 degree block with double ports would do the same thing as the back door method...anyone know if this is true?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CandyLac_@Nov 30 2005, 11:39 PM~4310604
> *i heard the 45 degree block with double ports would do the same thing as the back door method...anyone know if this is true?
> *


are you from new york by any chance?


----------



## CandyLac (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Dec 1 2005, 07:02 AM~4312463
> *are you from new york by any chance?
> *


no...from ohio


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CandyLac_@Nov 30 2005, 08:39 PM~4310604
> *i heard the 45 degree block with double ports would do the same thing as the back door method...anyone know if this is true?
> *


Not true!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CandyLac_@Dec 1 2005, 09:34 AM~4312520
> *no...from ohio
> *



where at in oh?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

SO is Any one gana answer the post how dose the back door method wor and hoes it done :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

SO is Any one gana answer the post how dose the back door method wor and hoes it done :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Its a myth , kinda like the secret sauce (oil) .
But if I did know I still dont know squat.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 1 2005, 09:49 PM~4318361
> *Its a myth , kinda like the secret sauce (oil) .
> But if I did know I still dont know squat.
> *


Sorry! not going to give it up, but it does work and work well when done right! Every single-pump I broke a record with was back-doored!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i bet you i know 
used it back with fenners were the only thing 
about 1992


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

shareing means careing :biggrin: hows it done


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 2 2005, 06:24 PM~4324974
> *i bet you i know
> used it back with fenners were the only thing
> about 1992
> *


I do it to the Marzocchi's too. It's just a little tricky, and has to be done on a mill.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

wuts better runing a piston or back door


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Dec 2 2005, 06:32 PM~4325034
> *wuts better runing a piston or back door
> *


Piston pumps are just a gimmick, air in the tank will do the same thing. But if you like just back door a piston pump..........wellah!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 2 2005, 07:38 PM~4325074
> *Piston pumps are just a gimmick, air in the tank will do the same thing. But if you like just back door a piston pump..........wellah!
> *



Pat Your not supposed to know what your talkin bout ... :nono: :nono: :dunno: :dunno: :nono: :nono: 
SSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 2 2005, 07:25 PM~4325309
> *Pat Your not supposed to know what your talkin bout ... :nono:  :nono:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :nono:  :nono:
> SSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *


Oh! Sorry! Everone ignore my posts!


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2005, 07:38 PM~3779526
> *O.K I SHOULDN'T POST THIS BUT IF YOU CAN FIGURE IT OUT ....CALL ME AND I'LL LET U KNOW IF UR RITE
> *


I have seen a couple of cars like this. It is almost impossible to figure out what's going on!!


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Dec 2 2005, 07:39 PM~4325397
> *I have seen a couple of cars like this. It is almost impossible to figure out what's going on!!
> *


The important part is hidden in the tank. A lot of people have tried it and when they don't get any results they give up and think it doesn't work..................oh yeah this is top secret, forget what I just said................?????????


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 2 2005, 07:44 PM~4325430
> *The important part is hidden in the tank. A lot of people have tried it and when they don't get any results they give up and think it doesn't work..................oh yeah this is top secret, forget what I just said................?????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Pat---> :buttkick: <--- Gilbert 


....






:biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

PAT--> :twak: <----GILBERT

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 2 2005, 05:31 PM~4325028
> *I do it to the Marzocchi's too. It's just a little tricky, and has to be done on a mill.
> *


i do it on a mill also
the fenners were also done with a mill


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 2 2005, 11:58 PM~4327031
> *i do it on a mill  also
> the fenners were also done with a mill
> *


Shit back in the day I used a hand drill, vice and tap.


----------



## fukpatburke (Oct 27, 2005)

so are you calling a back door , when you add a pressure outlet out of the gear inside the tank and plumb it into the block ?

like making a back door on the face of the gear in the tank? :scrutinize: 

for greater flow and to make that wonderfully different sound :wave: 




does adding an inlet on the bottom of a fenner qualify as a trapdoor?



pat .... tell her i said hi and to call me :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

damn its ok to let out some info but it took us alot of time and work and MONEY$$$$$$$$ and trial and error and etc etc etc .......


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

its not that big a secet its been goin on for at least ten years...


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 3 2005, 11:18 PM~4331938
> *its not that big a secet its been goin on for at least ten years...
> *


Well then explain it to us please.


----------



## fukpatburke (Oct 27, 2005)

i thought i just did ?

what did i miss ?

add a threaded port to the top of the back plate on the gear , inline but opposite the stockpressure port , which you enlarged and smoothed out for flow right, then thread that new port and the return port in the tank add a hose or hardline to coonect the new port to the return line opening you threaded then you have two pressure ports coming out the block , viola backdoored baby

sorry to let the cat out i was just guessing 

but then i did show pat how to do it about 15 years ago , didn,t i pat :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fukpatburke_@Dec 4 2005, 09:39 AM~4333194
> *i thought i just did ?
> 
> what did i miss ?
> ...



thats slightlt diffrenet than the way i did i thought the flow was the key i under the impression the pressure didnt matter...


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fukpatburke_@Dec 4 2005, 08:39 AM~4333194
> *i thought i just did ?
> 
> what did i miss ?
> ...



Whos this blinky? 
Even tho it took me alota $ to figure this milling out Im gonna let the cat outa tha bag. Oh yea and like 8 yrs to figure it out. Fuck it im gonna make it available to you all so You all can learn it just by reading this. .........



On the face plate of the pump head you start off by drillin it about 40 percent bigger . Do it dead center and wide as possible until you are bout almost on the steal seal. On the inside of the waffle smooth out all of the inside with sand paper 1000 grit using soap and water. On the top of the pump head (waffLE) tap and trill a whole 3/8 using 3/8 threaded pipe. Put a fitting on it 3/8 mj x 90 degree. On the back of the pump head thread out the hole on the back 1/2 mp female then add a 1/2 mp 90 degree pointing up ward . Make a hardline connection from the top of the pump head to the back of the pump head. The bottom of the pump head stays the same. Add allittle of pepper charge your shit and make a house call , guaranteed an extra 30 inches. 
Iknow no one wants to post the real ingredents. Well these are it . Well dont get mad , just hop yo shit. :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Dec 4 2005, 11:02 AM~4333367
> *Whos this blinky?
> Even tho it took me alota $ to figure this milling out Im gonna let the cat outa tha bag. Oh yea and like 8 yrs to figure it out. Fuck it im gonna make it available to you all so You all can learn it just by reading this. .........
> On the face plate of the pump head you start off by drillin it about 40 percent bigger . Do it dead center and wide as possible until you are bout almost on the seal. On the inside of the waffle smooth out all of the inside with sand paper 1000 grit using soap and water. On the top of the pump head (waffLE) tap and trill a whole 3/8  using 3/8 threaded pipe. Put a fitting on it  3/8 mj x 90 degree. On the back of the pump head thread out the hole on the back 1/2 mp female then add a 1/2 mp  90 degree pointing up ward . Make a hardline connection from the top of the pump head to the back of the pump head. The bottom of the pump head stays the same. Add allittle of pepper charge your shit and make a house call , guaranteed an extra 30 inches.
> ...


so are we talkin pressure or flow?...


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

maybe both . My boy also helps out shortys , its the same method that the gray blazer dancer je de jefe has inside its pumps.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Dec 4 2005, 11:59 AM~4333593
> *maybe both . My boy also helps out shortys , its the same method that the gray blazer dancer je de jefe  has inside its pumps.
> *



the only thing that makes me think is how does plumbing the input into the output make or generate the pressure more..coulnt you just tap into the pressure valley and connect to it to the block..so you have dual in dual out..and what you previouslly wrote does explain where u break off for the second pressure port..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 4 2005, 12:28 PM~4333683
> *the only thing that makes me think is how does plumbing the input into the output make or generate the pressure more..coulnt you just tap into the pressure valley and connect to it to the block..so you have dual in dual out..and what you previouslly wrote does explain where u break off for the second pressure port..
> *



after further review and some thinking i understand the thinking..its on the same therory as the pistom pump..if you redirect the pressure into the inlet it will be pressured like in the piston set thus causing less wear on gear a a small amount more pressure...ok i think the hamsters movin now...lol


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Okay, I'm confused  Lets say I'm going to use this Rockford style pumphead. Do I drill out hole A? Do I connect holes B and C together? What the hell is a waffle? If I connect B and C together, how does the fluid enter the pumphead. Oh, by the way...I'm not using this pumphead :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

read it again slowly...


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

I've read it a thousand times. What I don't understand is, wheres the fluid going to enter...unless I drill another hole?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah try what mandingo said and then call when when your pressure plates break in half.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i know that fluid will travel the path of least resistance ,and i maybe confused but it sounds as if the MANDINGOmethod just makes a loop out the top and back in to the back makeing a deadhead back into preasure.?

which sounds to me that it will just fill up the line aand sit there with no where to go but out the factory port.


funny but all the people here telling their secrets, no one is tell how much to exactly to open holes up and such.

the port in the back plate seems to be easy to break the plate.

i would think the port drilled into the top off the center plate would be best scince i have seen the marz.pump in thier acctual industrial application and that is where thier ports are a straght shot ffrom the bottom inlet through the gears and out the top.

also use sea taps not tapered pipe threads. less stress on the surounding metal


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 4 2005, 06:19 PM~4335247
> *I've read it a thousand times.  What I don't understand is, wheres the fluid going to enter...unless I drill another hole?
> *


yeah drill a hole in the top of the head on the logo all way down into the pressure valley..


so as for youe diagram...

a is drilled as far as you can go before hittin seal and not to ruin your internal seal

b-is where the gear draws fluid inwards

c-is routed to the whole drilled on top 

i hope this helps clear it up...


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 4 2005, 05:53 PM~4335059
> *Okay, I'm confused   Lets say I'm going to use this Rockford style pumphead.  Do I drill out hole A?  Do I connect holes B and C together?  What the hell is a waffle?  If I connect B and C together, how does the fluid enter the pumphead.  Oh, by the way...I'm not using this pumphead :biggrin:
> *


not to sure how it works homie but i think u hook up hole b and hole c together after u made hole be 3/8 and hole c 1/2 and just drill hole a 40% bigger try it and see what happends 
:biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

c is an oiler port ?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Dec 4 2005, 06:23 PM~4335272
> *i know that fluid will travel the path of least resistance ,and i maybe confused but it sounds as if the MANDINGOmethod just makes a loop out the top and back in to the back makeing a deadhead back into preasure.?
> 
> which sounds to me that it will just fill up the line aand sit there with no where to go but out the factory port.
> ...





so i was thinkin that also about the mechanicals of the gear..but it would be worth a try this way...the way i saw it was like you said in a forklift a whole drilled top of the gear connected to the return in our application and it made more flow..thats what i thought this was all about...but i can see how they think that even if you pull and minal amount of pressure of the main pressure to maybe inject some level of pressurized fluid in to the gear while its rotating it will be similar to a piston pumps theory..and give you some kind gain...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

its some thing kinda like this sorry for shity paintshop :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 4 2005, 07:25 PM~4335284
> *yeah drill a hole in the top of the head on the logo all way down into the pressure valley..
> so as for youe diagram...
> 
> ...


HAMSTERS RUNNING WILD!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 4 2005, 06:34 PM~4335347
> *HAMSTERS RUNNING WILD!
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  any one got a pic of one done i pic is worth a thousand words right :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

or the way he explained it 
 

same result as a piston pump you just need a way for the pump to pick up oil easyer that is what a piston pump do except it push it in insted of sucking it longer the tube the better it `` create the pressure `` hope you onderstand now


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 4 2005, 06:33 PM~4335342
> *
> its some thing kinda like this sorry for shity paintshop :biggrin:
> *



yes sir thats wat i was thinking


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 4 2005, 07:40 PM~4335389
> *yes sir thats wat i was thinking
> *


Then where does the fluid go in if you do it that way? Do I drill a hole that does not exist on the pumphead now?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 4 2005, 05:40 PM~4335389
> *yes sir thats wat i was thinking
> *


The plate on this gear is on backwards...........wow I should just pull the tank of my back-doored pump and post a pic for you all.................Nah!!!
.
.
[attachmentid=373982]


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 4 2005, 08:46 PM~4335436
> *Then where does the fluid go in if you do it that way?  Do I drill a hole that does not exist on the pumphead now?
> *


witch way your talking about :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 4 2005, 06:39 PM~4335385
> *or the way he explained it
> 
> 
> ...


so if its the same as a piston pump y not just run a piston seems alot faster.(but i dont thik its the same other wise why are people still doing it)


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 4 2005, 06:47 PM~4335442
> *The plate on this gear is on backwards...........wow I should just pull the tank of my back-doored pump and post a pic for you all.................Nah!!!
> *


Aww man i got all excited


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Dec 4 2005, 08:48 PM~4335446
> *so if its the same as a piston pump y not just run a piston seems alot faster.(but i dont thik its the same other wise why are people still doing it)
> *


becose not every one know it and yes easyer with piston ,but it wont cost you 200$ plus ,just 20$ of fittings


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 4 2005, 06:50 PM~4335459
> *becose not every one know it and yes easyer with piston ,but it wont cost you 200$ plus ,just 20$ of fittings
> *


true that.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 4 2005, 06:47 PM~4335443
> *witch way your talking about  :biggrin:
> *


or upside down from the way it would mount to the block


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

All I was saying is that the pump used for the illustration has the pressure plate on backwards it won't work that way.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 4 2005, 07:50 PM~4335459
> *becose not every one know it and yes easyer with piston ,but it wont cost you 200$ plus ,just 20$ of fittings
> *


Man, you got two different drawings.......... Which is it? 
Pat....be nice to us


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 4 2005, 08:51 PM~4335471
> *or upside down from the way it would mount to the block
> *


fine here :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

come on pat shareing means careing show us your pic. :biggrin: after all it is the holladays. spread some joy.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 4 2005, 08:55 PM~4335494
> *Man, you got two different drawings..........  Which is it?
> Pat....be nice to us
> *


you can do it both way but one you need to do a new hole in the back plate of the pump


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

now on that darwing where u only use the two holes u will need a 902 90's, 1 t, and where dose the pipe go just in the tank or tap it into the return. thanks


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 4 2005, 05:58 PM~4335506
> *you can do it both way but one you need to do a new hole in the back plate of the pump
> *


It is neither one!


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Is the plate on correct now?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 4 2005, 06:03 PM~4335538
> *Is the plate on correct now?
> *


Yes it is well done!!!


What is with the hammer marks on the pressure plate?


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 4 2005, 09:01 PM~4335530
> *It is neither one!
> *


then say it or shut up :biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 4 2005, 06:04 PM~4335553
> *then say it or shut up  :biggrin:
> *


Slow down there lolow............This technology is way too advanced for a Canadian anyway!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 4 2005, 06:57 PM~4335498
> *fine here  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That pic made me dizzy


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 4 2005, 07:08 PM~4335575
> *Slow down there lolow............This technology is way too advanced for a Canadian anyway!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




pat i think im getting closer i think i got it worked out..now..or at least the way your sayin it


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 4 2005, 09:08 PM~4335575
> *Slow down there lolow............This technology is way too advanced for a Canadian anyway!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha yea right ,you can do it to a sizzor lift if you want . it no secret at all ,anyway you need more then that for a good performance ,the type of oil etc etc play alot to in gainning inches :cheesy:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

someone post a real 1 already!


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

someone juts sell me one alrady done.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Dec 4 2005, 09:12 PM~4335611
> *someone post a real 1 already!
> *


mine are apart right now al in peices so i cant take a pic


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Dec 4 2005, 01:02 PM~4333367
> *Whos this blinky?
> Even tho it took me alota $ to figure this milling out Im gonna let the cat outa tha bag. Oh yea and like 8 yrs to figure it out. Fuck it im gonna make it available to you all so You all can learn it just by reading this. .........
> On the face plate of the pump head you start off by drillin it about 40 percent bigger . Do it dead center and wide as possible until you are bout almost on the steal seal. On the inside of the waffle smooth out all of the inside with sand paper 1000 grit using soap and water. On the top of the pump head (waffLE) tap and trill a whole 3/8  using 3/8 threaded pipe. Put a fitting on it  3/8 mj x 90 degree. On the back of the pump head thread out the hole on the back 1/2 mp female then add a 1/2 mp  90 degree pointing up ward . Make a hardline connection from the top of the pump head to the back of the pump head. The bottom of the pump head stays the same. Add allittle of pepper charge your shit and make a house call , guaranteed an extra 30 inches.
> ...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: ONE8SEVEN, 1987regal, 64sure, lolow, S10laynframe, PatFuckin'Burke, ROCKSOLID84, chato83, ExplicitDesignz, unforgiven50insp

lol busy in here


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Dec 4 2005, 07:17 PM~4335644
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: ONE8SEVEN, 1987regal, 64sure, lolow, S10laynframe, PatFuckin'Burke, ROCKSOLID84, chato83, ExplicitDesignz, unforgiven50insp
> 
> ...


all these people and we cant seem to get a stright answer


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Dec 4 2005, 06:18 PM~4335654
> *all these people and we cant seem to get a stright answer
> *


yea like what the fuck? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 4 2005, 08:15 PM~4335634
> *
> *



Is that it or not? Huh Pat?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Dec 4 2005, 06:57 PM~4335503
> *come on pat shareing means careing show us your pic.  :biggrin: after all it is the holladays. spread some joy.
> *


pat i dont feel any joy comeing from you. :biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 4 2005, 06:10 PM~4335594
> *
> hahahahaha yea right ,you can do it to a sizzor lift if you want . it no secret at all ,anyway you need more then that for a good performance ,the type of oil etc etc play alot to in gainning inches  :cheesy:
> *


I just kidding bro, and your right this back-door thing won't help much at all. I have pumps straight off the shelf in my comp cars. The way your car is set up is the most important part.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

FUCK ALL YALL IM GONNA GO BUILD A HOT ROD!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 4 2005, 08:22 PM~4335682
> *I just kidding bro, and your right this back-door thing won't help much at all. I have pumps straight off the shelf in my comp cars. The way your car is set up is the most important part.
> *



LIAR (still like that truck) Thats why you said you'd pull a tank off and post a pic.....nah


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 4 2005, 09:22 PM~4335682
> *I just kidding bro, and your right this back-door thing won't help much at all. I have pumps straight off the shelf in my comp cars. The way your car is set up is the most important part.
> *


i know i tried to get you pumped and tell it to them already hahaha


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Dec 4 2005, 07:17 PM~4335644
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: ONE8SEVEN, 1987regal, 64sure, lolow, S10laynframe, PatFuckin'Burke, ROCKSOLID84, chato83, ExplicitDesignz, unforgiven50insp
> 
> ...



im waiting for a pic of a real one and i jus keep reading over and over trying to think it out i have a pump head in my hand as i type :uh:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

Shit i havent read this much sence i was in school :biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 4 2005, 06:24 PM~4335704
> *im waiting for a pic of a real one and i jus keep reading over and over trying to think it out i have a pump head in my hand as i type  :uh:
> *


I'll post a pic tomorrow when I get to work.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

the whole on the bottom of the gear is not pressure...so if you take the pipe goin to the bottom drill another on on top of the gear and drill a hole in the back plate..in the desibnated square,,you will get additional pressure from the top shot straight threw the pressure valley..i believe thats whats beein implied here...


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 4 2005, 07:26 PM~4335721
> *I'll post a pic tomorrow when I get to work.
> *


 :biggrin: dont be bull shittin pat  :biggrin:


----------



## ExplicitDesignz (Jul 19, 2005)

Man I wish I could understand what this is actually doing......... :dunno:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

pat are u just getting us pumped up all we need is for you to say just kiding


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Hell yeah!!!!!! I got it all figured out! Thanks to the 5 time world champ!!! Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

hey just do it the way we did and fuck up a bunch of gears trying to do it right 
till it works :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ExplicitDesignz_@Dec 4 2005, 07:28 PM~4335732
> *Man I wish I could understand what this is actually doing.........  :dunno:
> *



wish i could tell u but if i told u i would have to kill u 








jk homie im not very sure how it works but its suppose to make u back bumper any kind of car with 24 volts :dunno:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

this guy i know from hi low had a 64 350 engine 6 batts singal pump no piston. it was back doored for him by the onwer. was hitting in the low 60's. no lead.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

damn u have any pics


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Dec 4 2005, 06:34 PM~4335780
> *this guy i know from hi low had a 64 350 engine 6 batts singal pump no piston. it was back doored for him by the onwer. was hitting in the low 60's. no lead.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

of his car or his pump


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

his car i have to hit him up for some pics. but his pump he wont open it up.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Dec 4 2005, 07:36 PM~4335792
> *of his car or his pump
> *


his car in action single pump 60 inches damn :0


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

ya he tought me some tricks. ill hit him up and make a post of his ride.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

(yawn)


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i think the hamster stoped runing


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Bad hamster...BAD


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

4 Members: ONE8SEVEN, *fukpatburke*, unforgiven50insp, ROCKSOLID84

u got a pic of 1?


----------



## fukpatburke (Oct 27, 2005)

dont let the jealous steer you wrong ? remember all the pics of the back doored pumps with the oil coming out of both the pressure and return ports on the block? all a back door consists of is adding a second pressure outlet to 
the gear, you can do it on the back plate on a rockford or fenner or out the top of a marzocchi, then plumb that to the hole on the block where the return oil usually comes in , then you plumb both the return and pressure ports out of your block into your y- block [ use two check valves one for each port]
you will have to add a new return port if you block does not have two 

remember that oil is pretty much un compressible , so you want to deliver the biggest punch to your front cylinders through the oil as possible 

the force required to get it moving on the up stroke is huge compared to the force required to keep it moving , so the more flow out of your pump 
into the cylinders equals quicker lift off , the trick of down stepping your hose in the front is also used to add a bit of punch or quickness 

another trick is to remove the piston seals in the cylinders and only seal around the rod as it leaves the cylinder , then it takes less oil to extend the cylinder and their is less resistance because their is only one small rod size seal to move against instead of three or two piston sized seals , remember how shorty goes thru front cylinders?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

que que???


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

Be careful if you guys do this right...you could be called a "cheater" as some of us know!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Dec 4 2005, 08:43 PM~4336223
> *Be careful if you guys do this right...you could be called a "cheater" as some of us know!
> *


hows it done right


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Dec 4 2005, 08:43 PM~4336223
> *Be careful if you guys do this right...you could be called a "cheater" as some of us know!
> *




sounds like we are on the right track...!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fukpatburke_@Dec 4 2005, 07:53 PM~4335922
> *dont let the jealous steer you wrong ? remember all the pics of the back doored pumps with the oil coming out of both the pressure and return ports on the block? all a back door consists of is adding a second pressure outlet to
> the gear, you can do it on the back plate on a rockford or fenner or out the top of a marzocchi, then plumb that to the hole on the block where the return oil usually comes in , then you plumb both the return and pressure ports out of your block into your y- block [ use two check valves one for each port]
> you will have to add a new return port if you block does not have two
> ...



i saw the second port on a forklift years ago thats how i got the idea..to tap the top and put it to the return,,and return pressure to the tank...but it if you put the second port threw the rear you know shotgun the extra pressure port..bcak in the rear of the pressure..can you accomplish more with just on regular of oversized port block


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fukpatburke_@Dec 4 2005, 06:53 PM~4335922
> *dont let the jealous steer you wrong ? remember all the pics of the back doored pumps with the oil coming out of both the pressure and return ports on the block? all a back door consists of is adding a second pressure outlet to
> the gear, you can do it on the back plate on a rockford or fenner or out the top of a marzocchi, then plumb that to the hole on the block where the return oil usually comes in , then you plumb both the return and pressure ports out of your block into your y- block [ use two check valves one for each port]
> you will have to add a new return port if you block does not have two
> ...


Too bad you have never actually seen it done and only seen what it looks like afterwards.....your guessing.......and don't listen to this Dean Karns cylinder shit it will only make your shit leak.......ain't that right....cobble jockey!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 4 2005, 11:05 PM~4336316
> *Too bad you have never actually seen it done and only seen what it looks like afterwards.....your guessing.......and don't listen to this Dean Karns cylinder shit it will only make your shit leak.......ain't that right....cobble jockey!
> *


insted of loosing a seal on the rod change the rod put a 8 inches shaft into a 10 inches cylinder


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 4 2005, 08:09 PM~4336338
> *insted of loosing a seal on the rod change the rod put a 8 inches shaft into a 10 inches cylinder
> *


Why would you want to do that?


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

why you want to do a back door


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 4 2005, 08:11 PM~4336356
> *why you want to do a back door
> *


I wasn't being funny I was wondering why you would do that. Because it would cause the cup to hit the bottom of the cylinder casing and messing up the seals. And you don't want to back door a pump it is a waste of time.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 4 2005, 11:16 PM~4336389
> *I wasn't being funny I was wondering why you would do that. Because it would cause the cup to hit the bottom of the cylinder casing and messing up the seals. And you don't want to back door a pump it is a waste of time.
> *


it was an exemple becose its easyer to move but you fuck up alot of cylinder and cups


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 4 2005, 08:19 PM~4336405
> *it was an exemple becose its easyer to move but you fuck up alot of cylinder and cups
> *


Where is the Grammar Ninja when you need him.............LOL


----------



## fukpatburke (Oct 27, 2005)

cmon pat its the information age , post some pics share some knowledge , and yeah dean did leak a lot of oil , dont get all wrapped up in the fact that some newb can get online and get ten years worth of education into the juice in a couple of months 

think about haw great it is to have people know the difference between quality and 
performance and just some guy wanting switches cause he saw it on tv 

might even grow into a profitable business again

oh and in rtesponse to the cobble jockey comment , if you want to bring it i can dance all over your ass again , i dont mind :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 4 2005, 11:25 PM~4336452
> *Where is the Grammar Ninja when you need him.............LOL
> *


sssooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyy im a bit drunk hahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 4 2005, 09:27 PM~4336471
> *sssooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyy  im a bit drunk hahaha
> *


Stop fucking drinking your life away fool... :uh:


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

Man , just listen to my formula , pat has his own formula im sure but my formula is better and pat knows it . 
Pats just beggin for attention . Tryin to be a stan . 


Another trick , 
Get a # 9 front and rear end caps and use a #13 middle waffle . Mill the top of the middle waffle to 3/4 inch on top of the waffle .Add a 3/4 mp x #8 mj fitting on top then plug the rear end cap by threading it to a 3/8 female . On your tank drill a xtra hole with a 3/4 hole next to your oil fill plug . Run a hardline str8 up from the puymp head to a 1/2 check valve . Then str8 in to your y -block . 
BBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOMM XTRA 30 INCHES . 
Must run gear lube for max pressure @ room temp .


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 4 2005, 11:27 PM~4336484
> *Stop fucking drinking your life away fool... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Dec 4 2005, 09:33 PM~4336517
> *Man , just listen to my formula , pat has his own formula im sure but my formula is better and pat knows it .
> Another trick ,
> Get a # 9 front and rear end caps and use a #13 middle waffle .  Mill the top of the middle waffle to 3/4 inch on top of the waffle .Add a 3/4 mp x #8 mj fitting on top then plug the rear end cap by threading it to a 3/8 female . On your tank drill a xtra hole with a 3/4 hole next to your oil fill plug . Run  a hardline str8 up from the puymp head to a 1/2 check valve . Then str8 in to your y -block .
> ...


 :around: :around: :around:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

just buy a damn piston pump hahahah


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 4 2005, 10:37 PM~4336542
> *just buy a damn piston pump hahahah
> *



i want to run the back-door method on a piston pump :0 :0


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Dec 4 2005, 07:33 PM~4336517
> *Man , just listen to my formula , pat has his own formula im sure but my formula is better and pat knows it .
> Pats just beggin for attention . Tryin to be a stan .
> Another trick ,
> ...


 i can guarantee this aint going to give no extra 30" inches


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 4 2005, 10:23 PM~4336876
> *i want to run the back-door method on a piston pump :0  :0
> *


On your impala you don't need that shit........


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

13 center 9 gears ????WTFthat's 1/16 of clearence on either side of the gear???That's like turning the 2 gears in a bowl of oil & expecting it to build press???  
Lord this topic is crazy..alot of misleading comment'sI was not gonna get in it but I feel sorry for some of these guy's who are gonna start doing some the crazy wrong shit I've seen on here..I would show you one but I don't have any I think I still have 1 or 2 fenner's done but I might have pitched them already..i'll look though...Pat just take a pic for them it's no great secret anymore...& yes pat's right with today's gears there really isn't alot you need to do to hit well but for Max performance set car up right then tweek little thing's last..to squeek out every last inch...just my 2 cent's


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Thats what you call a back door pump??I did that back in the day..

My car lost inches with that but it was easy to do... all I did was drill a port on the top of the pumphead and tap it to 3/8 pipe thread. Then drill the return the same..

add a return hose in side and your done :biggrin: 

Butt like I said I lost inches.. that pumphead is still floating around somwhere. just put a plug in it and still used it..


----------



## GrammarNinja (Oct 27, 2005)

> *it was an exemple becose its easyer to move but you fuck up alot of cylinder and cups*


Sorry Pat, I tried to fix this but it made my head hurt. I had to take a week off from Grammarninja duties due to exhaustion. I would like to recommend a website for this guy though:Here you go


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrammarNinja_@Dec 5 2005, 11:56 AM~4339183
> *Sorry Pat,  I tried to fix this but it made my head hurt.  I had to take a week off from Grammarninja duties due to exhaustion.  I would like to recommend a website for this guy though:Here you go
> *


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry but i was a bit drunk and English is not my first language :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

Just let this thread die already....


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Dec 5 2005, 11:40 AM~4339463
> *Just let this thread die already....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 4 2005, 08:26 PM~4335721
> *I'll post a pic tomorrow when I get to work.
> *



Still waitin... :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 4 2005, 06:26 PM~4335721
> *I'll post a pic tomorrow when I get to work.
> *


hey fucker! wheres the pic?????? :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 4 2005, 08:26 PM~4335721
> *I'll post a pic tomorrow when I get to work.
> *



Damn......This ***** workin late! :biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn! Stop crying!!!! Here are your pics.
.
.
.[attachmentid=375298][attachmentid=375299]


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Have you figured it out yet?


----------



## new1 (May 16, 2002)

do you use an external tank or what?


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 5 2005, 06:07 PM~4343057
> *Damn! Stop crying!!!! Here are your pics.
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 5 2005, 06:07 PM~4343057
> *Damn! Stop crying!!!! Here are your pics.
> .
> .
> ...


 so that means you can hook up hoses and have a remote resivor?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Hit it right on the nose. Same way I gots mine.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 5 2005, 07:07 PM~4343057
> *Damn! Stop crying!!!! Here are your pics.
> .
> .
> ...


Can I have that???

:biggrin:


----------



## fukpatburke (Oct 27, 2005)

thanks pat , nice of you to share with the rest of us :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 5 2005, 07:07 PM~4343057
> *Damn! Stop crying!!!! Here are your pics.
> .
> .
> ...


um.. good picture pat but how dose it all hook up


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Dec 5 2005, 07:09 PM~4343401
> *um.. good picture pat but how dose it all hook up
> *


I said I would post a pic..............I didn't say I would explain it!
.
.
.

[attachmentid=375374]


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 5 2005, 08:21 PM~4343461
> *I said I would post a pic..............I didn't say I would explain it!
> .
> .
> ...


I thought it was going to be a picture of it hooked up with out the tank. i know wut to tap but after i tape and put a fiiting in it what else do i do. spread the joy pat.


----------



## ExplicitDesignz (Jul 19, 2005)

Yo Pat, is that an air tank in that pic?!?! Why so many ports???? :dunno:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Is that a Stanley pump Pat?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 5 2005, 08:21 PM~4343461
> *I said I would post a pic..............I didn't say I would explain it!
> .
> .
> ...




look lik eyou changed the fittings?.. :biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ExplicitDesignz_@Dec 5 2005, 08:34 PM~4343865
> *Yo Pat, is that an air tank in that pic?!?! Why so many ports????  :dunno:
> *


It was a 3 gallon air tank I converted to an oil tank.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 5 2005, 08:43 PM~4343947
> *Is that a Stanley pump Pat?
> *


No its not a stanley pump. Its off of a set-up I used way back when and never let anyone see. And why do you have pictures of my girlfriend in your avatar?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

This is so funny!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *No its not a stanley pump. Its off of a set-up I used way back when and never let anyone see. And why do you have pictures of my girlfriend in your avatar?*


It'll be like she's bof ours, we'll just keep her at my house.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 6 2005, 09:35 AM~4346904
> *It'll be like she's bof ours, we'll just keep her at my house.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 6 2005, 08:35 AM~4346904
> *It'll be like she's bof ours, we'll just keep her at my house.
> *


i'd like to give her the backdoor method :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

Here is a picture of the setup I had in my daily driver for 5 years, yes I know it is a euro   I did this setup in december 98-january 99. 

I did a few things different, but it is the same concept. I was going to do a tankless setup and have the pressure come directly out of the top of the heads and into my prohopper manifolds, but didn't have enough room for the separate reservior tank (i was going to attach it to the trunk, but it looked like shit when I tried it). So I ported the tops of the marz heads and ran the pressure out of the side port. The block was completely solid with no pressure ports, but once I decided not to use a separate reservior, I ported both blocks on the side where the return ports normally would have been to run my pressure to the manifolds. I even filled in the bottom pickup port on the marz head to give it cleaner look (or at least a cleaner look with the tankless pump if I had done it). I was 19 and in community college making $5.25/hr so I did what I could working 30 hours a week and paying bills. I did this setup 7 years ago this month, but I know of it being done for a lot longer...........  PS...all the hardlines were perfectly straight, I don't know why they look a little crooked in that pic.... :uh:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 6 2005, 03:59 PM~4349848
> *Here is a picture of the setup I had in my daily driver for 5 years, yes I know it is a euro      I did this setup in december 98-january 99.
> 
> I did a few things different, but it is the same concept.  I was going to do a tankless setup and have the pressure come directly out of the top of the heads and into my prohopper manifolds, but didn't have enough room for the separate reservior tank (i was going to attach it to the trunk, but it looked like shit when I tried it).  So I ported the tops of the marz heads and ran the pressure out of the side port.  The block was completely solid with no pressure ports, but once I decided not to use a separate reservior, I ported both blocks on the side where the return ports normally would have been to run my pressure to the manifolds.  I even filled in the bottom pickup port on the marz head to give it cleaner look (or at least a cleaner look with the tankless pump if I had done it).  I was 19 and in community college making $5.25/hr so I did what I could working 30 hours a week and paying bills.  I did this setup 7 years ago this month, but I know of it being done for a lot longer...........    PS...all the hardlines were perfectly straight, I don't know why they look a little crooked in that pic.... :uh:
> ...


brilliant! that deserves a guiness :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 5 2005, 07:07 PM~4343057
> *Damn! Stop crying!!!! Here are your pics.
> .
> .
> ...



thank you pat i will try to figure it out appreciate you showing pics tho


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: like they said before just let it die..


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

TTT NO!


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 7 2005, 06:11 AM~4353926
> *TTT NO!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

IF YOU DRILL AND TAP THE TOP OF THE GEAR, AND THEN CONNECT IT TO THE REAR SUCTION LINE, YOUR ONLY GONNA RECIRCULATE THE OIL. WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS DRILL AND TAP THE TOP OF THE GEAR AND USE A 1/2 MPT 'T' TO 2-#6 JIC MALE. TAP THE RETURN PORTS INSIDE THE TANK AND CONNECT YOUR LINES TO (TAP 1/4'' TO MALE JIC#FITTINGS AT A 45 DEGREE ANGLE) BOTH OF THE RETURN PORTS. ON YOUR Y- BLOCK, DRILL THROUGH THE TOP HOLE ALL THE WAY TO THE OTHER SIDE AND CONNECT YOUR 1/2'' TO #6 JIC MALE FITTINGS. DO THIS WITH A #9 GEAR AND PUT 2 CHECKVALVES OUT THE RETURN PORTS, CONNECT YOUR LINES FROM THE CHECKS TO THE UPPER AND LOWER Y-BLOCK PORTS AND YOUR RETURN TO THE TOP TANK PORT. IF YOU ONLY KNEW HOW MUCH PRESSURE IS BEING LOST BECAUSE THE FLUID IS RESTRICTED THROUGH THE ORIGINAL PRESSURE PORT, OR SHOULD I SAY PRESSURE IS NOT LOST, ITS JUST NOT UNLEASHED.I KNOW IT SOUND LIKE ALOT BUT AFTER I FELT THE POWER I WOULD NOT GO BACK TO JUST OF THE SHELF STUFF.


----------



## Montey C (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 7 2005, 04:37 PM~4358211
> *IF YOU DRILL AND TAP THE TOP OF THE GEAR, AND THEN CONNECT IT TO THE REAR SUCTION LINE, YOUR ONLY GONNA RECIRCULATE THE OIL. WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS DRILL AND TAP THE TOP OF THE GEAR AND USE A 1/2 MPT 'T' TO 2-#6 JIC MALE. TAP THE RETURN PORTS INSIDE THE TANK AND CONNECT YOUR LINES TO (TAP 1/4'' TO MALE JIC#FITTINGS AT A 45 DEGREE ANGLE) BOTH OF THE RETURN PORTS. ON YOUR Y- BLOCK, DRILL THROUGH THE TOP HOLE ALL THE WAY TO THE OTHER SIDE AND CONNECT YOUR 1/2'' TO #6 JIC MALE FITTINGS. DO THIS WITH A #9 GEAR AND PUT 2 CHECKVALVES OUT THE RETURN PORTS, CONNECT YOUR LINES FROM THE CHECKS TO THE UPPER AND LOWER Y-BLOCK PORTS AND YOUR RETURN TO THE TOP TANK PORT. IF YOU ONLY KNEW HOW MUCH PRESSURE IS BEING LOST BECAUSE THE FLUID IS RESTRICTED THROUGH THE ORIGINAL PRESSURE PORT, OR SHOULD I SAY PRESSURE IS NOT LOST, ITS JUST NOT UNLEASHED.I KNOW IT SOUND LIKE ALOT BUT AFTER I FELT THE POWER I WOULD NOT GO BACK TO JUST OF THE SHELF STUFF.
> *



For some reason, that pic of shorty's texas ranger popped into my head.. :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

???????????? :scrutinize: 
i dont know??????????doesnt look the same


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 7 2005, 05:37 PM~4358211
> *IF YOU DRILL AND TAP THE TOP OF THE GEAR, AND THEN CONNECT IT TO THE REAR SUCTION LINE, YOUR ONLY GONNA RECIRCULATE THE OIL. WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS DRILL AND TAP THE TOP OF THE GEAR AND USE A 1/2 MPT 'T' TO 2-#6 JIC MALE. TAP THE RETURN PORTS INSIDE THE TANK AND CONNECT YOUR LINES TO (TAP 1/4'' TO MALE JIC#FITTINGS AT A 45 DEGREE ANGLE) BOTH OF THE RETURN PORTS. ON YOUR Y- BLOCK, DRILL THROUGH THE TOP HOLE ALL THE WAY TO THE OTHER SIDE AND CONNECT YOUR 1/2'' TO #6 JIC MALE FITTINGS. DO THIS WITH A #9 GEAR AND PUT 2 CHECKVALVES OUT THE RETURN PORTS, CONNECT YOUR LINES FROM THE CHECKS TO THE UPPER AND LOWER Y-BLOCK PORTS AND YOUR RETURN TO THE TOP TANK PORT. IF YOU ONLY KNEW HOW MUCH PRESSURE IS BEING LOST BECAUSE THE FLUID IS RESTRICTED THROUGH THE ORIGINAL PRESSURE PORT, OR SHOULD I SAY PRESSURE IS NOT LOST, ITS JUST NOT UNLEASHED.I KNOW IT SOUND LIKE ALOT BUT AFTER I FELT THE POWER I WOULD NOT GO BACK TO JUST OF THE SHELF STUFF.
> *




now how about the cylinders...dual tops i figure


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 7 2005, 05:37 PM~4358211
> *IF YOU DRILL AND TAP THE TOP OF THE GEAR, AND THEN CONNECT IT TO THE REAR SUCTION LINE, YOUR ONLY GONNA RECIRCULATE THE OIL. WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS DRILL AND TAP THE TOP OF THE GEAR AND USE A 1/2 MPT 'T' TO 2-#6 JIC MALE. TAP THE RETURN PORTS INSIDE THE TANK AND CONNECT YOUR LINES TO (TAP 1/4'' TO MALE JIC#FITTINGS AT A 45 DEGREE ANGLE) BOTH OF THE RETURN PORTS. ON YOUR Y- BLOCK, DRILL THROUGH THE TOP HOLE ALL THE WAY TO THE OTHER SIDE AND CONNECT YOUR 1/2'' TO #6 JIC MALE FITTINGS. DO THIS WITH A #9 GEAR AND PUT 2 CHECKVALVES OUT THE RETURN PORTS, CONNECT YOUR LINES FROM THE CHECKS TO THE UPPER AND LOWER Y-BLOCK PORTS AND YOUR RETURN TO THE TOP TANK PORT. IF YOU ONLY KNEW HOW MUCH PRESSURE IS BEING LOST BECAUSE THE FLUID IS RESTRICTED THROUGH THE ORIGINAL PRESSURE PORT, OR SHOULD I SAY PRESSURE IS NOT LOST, ITS JUST NOT UNLEASHED.I KNOW IT SOUND LIKE ALOT BUT AFTER I FELT THE POWER I WOULD NOT GO BACK TO JUST OF THE SHELF STUFF.
> *



see shortys has no return why does your way have a return?...


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

ITS GOT A RETURN, ALL SYSTEMS HAVE A RETURN. THE THING YOU DONT SEE AND CANNOT IMAGINE YET IS THIS PLUMBING AND INCREASE FLOW NEEDS A RESTRICTION SOMEWHERE IN THE SYSTEM, AND ITS NOT AT THE PUMPS.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 7 2005, 07:54 PM~4359314
> *ITS GOT A RETURN, ALL SYSTEMS HAVE A RETURN. THE THING YOU DONT SEE AND CANNOT IMAGINE YET IS THIS PLUMBING AND INCREASE FLOW NEEDS A RESTRICTION SOMEWHERE IN THE SYSTEM, AND ITS NOT AT THE PUMPS.
> *



u see the return in shortys pic?..


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

MAIN PRESSURE!
PRESSURE ASIST!
FINALY, AIR ASISTED PUMPS!!!!!!!!
IF YOU PUT A PISTON ON A OF THE SHELF PUMP, YOUR NOT GETTING THE MAXIMUM BLAST YOU SHOULD GET, WHERE THE FUCK IS PAT SO HE CAN EXPLAIN THIS OR BETTER PHRASE THIS SHIT


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i get the system now i didint know it would work for this application but i see how it works...but you have to have a seperate pressure line and return to make the loop work right...


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

LOOK AT SHORTYS SLOW DOWN, DO NOT LET THE OIL CRASH IN THE LINE, THE OIL IS CRASHING IN THE FRONT OF THE RANGER AND THE PUMP IS PUMPING OUT AT A MAX.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

let it die!!!! lolololol
right pat!!..lololol


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 7 2005, 05:37 PM~4358211
> *IF YOU DRILL AND TAP THE TOP OF THE GEAR, AND THEN CONNECT IT TO THE REAR SUCTION LINE, YOUR ONLY GONNA RECIRCULATE THE OIL. WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS DRILL AND TAP THE TOP OF THE GEAR AND USE A 1/2 MPT 'T' TO 2-#6 JIC MALE. TAP THE RETURN PORTS INSIDE THE TANK AND CONNECT YOUR LINES TO (TAP 1/4'' TO MALE JIC#FITTINGS AT A 45 DEGREE ANGLE) BOTH OF THE RETURN PORTS. ON YOUR Y- BLOCK, DRILL THROUGH THE TOP HOLE ALL THE WAY TO THE OTHER SIDE AND CONNECT YOUR 1/2'' TO #6 JIC MALE FITTINGS. DO THIS WITH A #9 GEAR AND PUT 2 CHECKVALVES OUT THE RETURN PORTS, CONNECT YOUR LINES FROM THE CHECKS TO THE UPPER AND LOWER Y-BLOCK PORTS AND YOUR RETURN TO THE TOP TANK PORT. IF YOU ONLY KNEW HOW MUCH PRESSURE IS BEING LOST BECAUSE THE FLUID IS RESTRICTED THROUGH THE ORIGINAL PRESSURE PORT, OR SHOULD I SAY PRESSURE IS NOT LOST, ITS JUST NOT UNLEASHED.I KNOW IT SOUND LIKE ALOT BUT AFTER I FELT THE POWER I WOULD NOT GO BACK TO JUST OF THE SHELF STUFF.
> *


do u have any pics homie and is that your cutty in your avitar and does it have a back door set up as well


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 7 2005, 10:33 PM~4360981
> *let it die!!!! lolololol
> right pat!!..lololol
> *


JUST TRYING TO CLEAR IT UP PAL, BUT THE GUYS THAT WANTED THE INFO ALREADY GOT SOME HELP SO YEA, DONT VISIT THI TOPIC AGAIN KID, LET IT DIE.......FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 7 2005, 11:45 PM~4361095
> *JUST TRYING TO CLEAR IT UP PAL, BUT THE GUYS THAT WANTED THE INFO ALREADY GOT SOME HELP SO YEA, DONT VISIT THI TOPIC AGAIN KID, LET IT DIE.......FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!
> *



thanks,,, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Dec 7 2005, 10:44 PM~4361088
> *do u have any pics homie and is that your cutty in your avitar and does it have a back door set up as well
> *


NO PIC OF IT, ITS A WORKING PROJECT, AND YES THATS MY CAR SINGLE PUMP WITH 307 AND A.C., EVERYTHING WORKS NO WEIGHT AND HOPS, NOT BALANCES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 5 2005, 07:21 PM~4343461
> *I said I would post a pic..............I didn't say I would explain it!
> .
> .
> ...



Allitle similiar to how I do it. I run then bottom to the lower back creating a vortex. The top back of the pump head is then machine to accept FEMALE 3/8 THREAD then adapt that to a hardline connect it to the bottom with a 1/2 MALE PIPE to a 90 degree #6 jic . HARDLINE TUBE WORKS WELL . On the top part of the marzochi use a 7/16 metal drill then bore out to a 1/2 inch radiator bearing. 1/2 mp to a #6 mj works really well to accomodate the relieving pressure of the rectumport. Use a nuegertip bit on the middle waffel then port out the middle front plate down reall good till you line the middle of the gaket or the red o-ring (style 3) . 
Im gonna post a pic real soon .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

WTF- man your a idiot , need to hook the top to the muffler bearing then run it to a # 6 jic.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 7 2005, 11:45 PM~4361095
> *JUST TRYING TO CLEAR IT UP PAL, BUT THE GUYS THAT WANTED THE INFO ALREADY GOT SOME HELP SO YEA, DONT VISIT THI TOPIC AGAIN KID, LET IT DIE.......FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!
> *



i already know how its done, a very good teacher showed me :biggrin: , and im joking with the letting it die thing, if you cant handle it LEAVE THE INTERNET WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: how much is your ride hittin? dont look like much.. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I was kinda wondering when it was going to come to this :roflmao:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 7 2005, 11:04 PM~4361265
> *i already know how its done, a very good teacher showed me  :biggrin:  , and im joking with the letting it die thing, if you cant handle it LEAVE THE INTERNET WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  how much is your ride hittin? dont look like much.. :0  :0    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY EASY THERE FELLA, IF YOUR JOKING THATS COOL BUT YOUR WAY OVER THERE IN CHI TOWN MAN AND NOTHING WILL BE SETTLED ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON SO FORGET IT. NOW THAT WE KNOW YOUR MOTIVES THEN WE CAN MAKE A BETTER JUDGMENT CALL. O.K.?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 7 2005, 11:06 PM~4361274
> *I was kinda wondering when it was going to come to this :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW RIGHT, HEY PEOPLE STILL GOT SOME QUESTION, JUST TRYING TO HELP.*YOUR RIGHT SILVER*


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 8 2005, 12:14 AM~4361325
> *HEY EASY THERE FELLA, IF YOUR JOKING THATS COOL BUT YOUR WAY OVER THERE IN CHI TOWN MAN AND NOTHING WILL BE SETTLED ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON SO FORGET IT. NOW THAT WE KNOW YOUR MOTIVES THEN WE CAN MAKE A BETTER JUDGMENT CALL. O.K.?
> *


cool, i suggest postin a picture so that they see where you are comming from. its more difficult to explain than people think, my homeboy had to physically show me certain things in order for me to get the idea of whats happening.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

DONT HAVE A PIC OF IT, I GOTS A GOOD MEMORY AND THE SCHEMATIC IS IN MY HEAD, BASICALLY WHAT WAS EXPLAINED WAS SIMPLE, JUST GOT TO REMOVE THA TANK AND MOTOR AND LOOK AT IT WITH THE INSTRUCTIONS.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 8 2005, 12:25 AM~4361399
> *DONT HAVE A PIC OF IT, I GOTS A GOOD MEMORY AND THE SCHEMATIC IS IN MY HEAD, BASICALLY WHAT WAS EXPLAINED WAS SIMPLE, JUST GOT TO REMOVE THA TANK AND MOTOR AND LOOK AT IT WITH THE INSTRUCTIONS.
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver :wave: PM me dogg!


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Shorty's pump is not back door'd it is an elaborate return set-up so you will look at his pump and think that is why it hops, when in reality it is a diversion to stop you from looking for the extra weight. If he did have some special set-up why the hell would he let anyone see it? I've watched Shorty's trucks hop and they float. There is only one thing that causes a vehicle to float.........EXTRA WEIGHT!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 8 2005, 04:17 PM~4366330
> *Shorty's pump is not back door'd it is an elaborate return set-up so you will look at his pump and think that is why it hops, when in reality it is a diversion to stop you from looking for the extra weight. If he did have some special set-up why the hell would he let anyone see it? I've watched Shorty's trucks hop and they float. There is only one thing that causes a vehicle to float.........EXTRA WEIGHT!
> *


u talk alot of shit eh, post up a pic of the backdoored pumphead already and quit talking out ur ass :cheesy:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 8 2005, 04:17 PM~4366330
> *Shorty's pump is not back door'd it is an elaborate return set-up so you will look at his pump and think that is why it hops, when in reality it is a diversion to stop you from looking for the extra weight. If he did have some special set-up why the hell would he let anyone see it? I've watched Shorty's trucks hop and they float. There is only one thing that causes a vehicle to float.........EXTRA WEIGHT!
> *


YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THE WIEGHT, I GOT PICS NOT DIGITAL THOUGH


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Dec 8 2005, 04:59 PM~4366708
> *u talk alot of shit eh, post up a pic of the backdoored pumphead already and quit talking out ur ass :cheesy:
> *


Listen here slappy, I already posted a pic..............go back a few pages.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 8 2005, 05:10 PM~4366799
> *Listen here slappy, I already posted a pic..............go back a few pages.
> *


post 1 with all the plumbing :biggrin:


----------



## fukpatburke (Oct 27, 2005)

i must take up for pat , he did post a pic , and nobody runs my ho's but me!


aint that right patricia? :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 8 2005, 05:13 PM~4366282
> *Silver :wave:  PM me dogg!
> *


wusup homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 8 2005, 01:21 AM~4361373
> *:thumbsup:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

hahahaha 

Turd Ferguson


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 8 2005, 10:33 PM~4368794
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

I can't show the plumbing its top secret. :twak:


----------



## fukpatburke (Oct 27, 2005)

thats my girl , thanks for the pic patrick :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 9 2005, 12:27 AM~4369142
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radcaddy_@Dec 9 2005, 12:17 AM~4369091
> *hahahaha
> 
> Turd Ferguson
> *


funny shit :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

TTT


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=382250]back door


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

lol...true


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 11 2005, 04:31 PM~4384257
> *[attachmentid=382250]back door
> *


Gotta use 1inch diameter pipe on that method.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 11 2005, 03:31 PM~4384257
> *[attachmentid=382250]back door
> *


AND THAT IS THE END!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 11 2005, 03:31 PM~4384257
> *[attachmentid=382250]back door
> *


DRUNK ASS, HEY ITS PAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

what size fitting hooks up to that :biggrin:


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

1" hardline!! :wave:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Sep 8 2005, 07:07 PM~3779223
> *yea what u gotta do is shut off the lights so ur woman cant see that grin on ur face and sneak it to the door, then, when she asks what ur doing.... ram it right in there.... trust me, i dun it a couple times :biggrin:
> *


im returning to my original statement :biggrin:


----------

